# [SOLVED] Printer Stuck In Continuous Reboot



## Mikezz (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi, 

My Xerox Phaser 4500 is stuck in a continuous reboot cycle. Every time I switch it on I can't get to any options. The light on the control panel turns to red and it restarts. I can however get into the system diagnostics by holding the "information" button and the "back" button down during startup. I can't find a solution on google. Here's what I've tried...

1. I've tried two other control panels that I know work
2. I've tried reseating the ram

Thanks for any input


----------



## Mikezz (Aug 24, 2011)

I solved this problem by replacing the system board inside the printer with a new one.


----------

